# Alistair that's me turned 60 yesterday and I don't look a day over 70



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yesterday it was my birthday, I hung one more year on the line .etc yeh the big six oh he he and I feel quite good sold my old saw and paid for the new one it comes next wednesday. I love you guy's n gals dear friend over the last few years take care guys.Ps no very expensive presents please. Alistair


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Alistair, You're just a kid!!

Happy Birthday!

Lew


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Well Alistair, you're still just a puppy! BSEG I'm almost 64.
Hope you had a great birthday. Congratulation on the new saw.
8^D


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! I hit the big 60 in March, join the crowd.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy birthday Alistair !! Cent'anni !! (May you live a 100 years)


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, keep them comin.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Alistair!

All you need is a little hair dye, and you could pass for 50 easily.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

& many more!!! 
Us youngsters need the sage advise and wisdom of those such as yourself!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

60 young huh

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !*


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Happy birthday Alistair, if I would tell you my age you would say I am just a kid LOL
You have a great Birthday buddy


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Alistair. Congrats on the new saw too


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I am about to be 70, but trying to look like 50. May have to settle for 60, and that will take a movie makeup artist….....(-:

So happy birthday, and enjoy your new saw…........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

happy Birth-day Alistair and congrat´s with the new saw 

take care
Dennis


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys Maybe we could all have a party you could all come round and eat and drink get merry and HELP ME INSTALL THE NEW HEAVY SAW OUCH LOL . kindest regards Alistair


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alistair. Did you get the saw for your birthday? Don't party too much before using it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy belated birthday wishes, Alistair!
From a 70 year old, going on 13.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 20, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday. I will hit the big 60 in August. Sounds like you had a pretty good day.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have news for you guys I never drink alcohol the truth is I have never been interested in it in my life.I have tasted it but I don't like it. anyway I have such a zany sense of humour I keep myself happy and I am very excited about the new saw just like abig kid.LOL Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Late happy B day Bud,enjoy your new toy.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday. Alistair.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I know what you meen Alistair of being excided about a new tool coming to town 
I still walk around with a silly smile on my face after the last gloat and humming melodi´s … LOL

Dennis


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy birth day Alistair. You have entered an important phase of your life. Enjoy it. Pl don't make any more accidents. How is Bronwen's health?

Sharad


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday buddy you are not old until you are dead.


----------



## dorielwooden (Jan 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Happy six- 0 Alistair, and many more, enjoy the new saw.
Jack*


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys I intend to live a few years yet LOL to enjoy my life is also important.I am like a big kid with this beautiful new saw coming yippeeee.Sold the older one today to a builder to make door frames with. 
Sharad bronwen is making the best of a bad situation she is not good coughing a terrible lot and living with this proboably for the rest of her days according to the doctor,Thanks for asking Alistair


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Alistair-What I wouldn't give to be 60 again. Just wait until you get to be *MY* age!

A belated Happy Birthday.

-Gerry


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, well… Another Birthday?!
Congratulations on reaching three score years my Friend, and Best Wishes for many, many more!!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

When I turned 60, my kids were ragging me about getting old and I made a comment that I wasn't half the man I used to be. Without missing a beat, they said that I probably never really had been! One of these days, I'm gonna change my will….....................really. - lol


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I like to make a point of showing my kids all of my new tools and woodworking equipment … they have a right to know what I am spending their inheritance on!

One of my goals in life is to make sure the last check I ever write bounces.

-Gerry


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy 20th anniversary of your 40th birthday, Alistair.
You are only as old as you think you are… think young!
And… happy birthday!
Ellen


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Happy birthday.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Ellen you look like 21 to me and thanks guys for kind comments youre a great bunch. Alistair


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Happy birthday. I assume the saw has now arrived. Good luck with it.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

You're not a year older, just a day older than yesterday! Have a good one!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Karson the new saw get's picked up from warehouse tuesday will be at the bottom of my drive I assume wednesday.LOL I am counting the moments only trouble is the weather here is very rainy so it might have to sit there til it dries up a bit LOL Alistair


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Alistair, Happy belated birthday!! I hope it was one to remember.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, my massive machine collecting friend! Al.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Bertha I won't be able to manage it unless you keep your word and come over and help get it up the hill then round the back of my house, and up a small flight of stairs, then up a grassy bank ,then through a very tight doorway, LOL stil wanna be my friend??? LOL Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Of course, Allistair; I'll just bring my other friend along. Do you have room for him in your guest cottage?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow you've got me a beauty there. Is that a block of apartments its lifting? LOL Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you deffently know How to buy toy´s for boy´s Bertha


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Alistair, and many, many more to you and your lovely bride!
Awww…... to be sixty again, oh well…..


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Alistair! and many happy returns.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOUNGSTER!!*

*Sixty is a piece of cake, have a piece of this.*


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Scotsman! Build yourself something nice.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

You people are truly beautiful wonderful marvelous precious friends the best anyone can ever have.I feel blessed with you as friends keep well all of you Love Alistair


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I know I am late, Alistair, but I hope you had a very happy birthday! May your next 60 be as joyful as these first 60 were! 

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Aistair and may the good Lord bless you with many more to come. Well, I'm almost 61 and becoming more and more like a helluvawreck everyday.


----------

